# NEED A LOAN fast



## FRANKIE 123 (19 Nov 2008)

Hi folks,

I need a loan of 35k fairly rapid .I had a blip on my credit history but its all sorted now all cleared since  2005 .I have had  6 loans since , 2 car finance loans 4 personal loans all paid off and all paid on time .I got the loans through my bank manager in bank of ireland.He has since retired and helped me get the loans .I have applied on line  for a loan to bank of ireland and have been refused .I have asked for a reason since they gave me loans over the last few years and  was  told that the criteria 
had changed .Is there any advise on where else i can get aloan for this amount.there is no point in me applying on line to any lender as my icb is not clear yet also i do not have a credit union account.

I earn95k per year my only outgoing is my mortgae of 1500e pm

can anyone help

thanks


----------



## jhegarty (19 Nov 2008)

I'd say you don't have a hope of getting a unsecured 35k loan with bad history at the moment....


do you have equity in your house ?


----------



## FRANKIE 123 (19 Nov 2008)

yes i have around 300k but i need the money in the next 3 weeks.Is there any non highstreet lenders out there


----------



## moneyhoney (19 Nov 2008)

Sure there are - subprime lenders - but the interest rates are massive and on that amount of money €35k your repayments will be fairly hefty.....you could try blue cube loans, I think GE Money have stopped doing personal loans.....


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2008)

FRANKIE 123 said:


> yes i have around 300k but i need the money in the next 3 weeks.Is there any non highstreet lenders out there


 
Have you tried other high street banks other than Bank Of Ireland? One of them might overlook the credit problems. Doubtful but always possible especially since you earn a decent salary and you have a good repayment history since the credit problems.

Or else apply through your BOI branch rather than online. They tend to be more receptive


----------



## FRANKIE 123 (19 Nov 2008)

I have asked boi and before my bank mananger sorted it out, but i do not know the new manager .I believe that it is very hard to get a loan at the moment from  the bank of ireland .I triied blue cube no good any other subprime lenders for a personal loan


----------



## moneyhoney (19 Nov 2008)

I don't know of any other subprime lenders that do personal loans.....most only do mortgages.


----------

